# NEC handbook or illustraed..



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the NEC handbook and the Illustrated code book ? I'm looking for something to make it easier to understand what the code book is trying to say. 

Thanks.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Different publishers.

The NEC handbook is published by NFPA and authored by Mark Early and Jeff Sargent who are engineers that work for NFPA.

The Illustrated guide to the NEC is published by Delmar books.

For what it is worth I would go with the NEC Handbook.

Chris


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

That's what I thought. I figured that I should go with the one that is published by the same publisher as the regular code book. Thanks for the advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## loopholeguy (May 18, 2010)

The "NEC Codebook" and the "NEC Handbook" have the same publishers. The difference is the 'Handbook' includes all of the code but also has illustrations and explanations. If your truely trying to learn the code I would suggest the 'Handbook' though it is more expensive. Another thing you may want to consider is that you may not be able to take the 'Hanbook' with you to take your Journeyman's Exam. In Leon County, Florida they will only let you have the 'NEC Codebook'. Good Luck.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep in mind the Handbook has no force of law. AHJs only adopt the text of the NEC, not the commentary of the Handbook.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not buying another handbook... Waste of money. They regurgitate what the code section says half the time. Only thing useful is some of the grounding pictures. My 2 cents..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

loopholeguy said:


> The "NEC Codebook" and the "NEC Handbook" have the same publishers. The difference is the 'Handbook' includes all of the code but also has illustrations and explanations. If your truely trying to learn the code I would suggest the 'Handbook' though it is more expensive. Another thing you may want to consider is that you may not be able to take the 'Hanbook' with you to take your Journeyman's Exam. In Leon County, Florida they will only let you have the 'NEC Codebook'. Good Luck.


 
Thanks, but the op was not asking the difference in those two books. Chris already answered the question. Thanks Chris:thumbsup:


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

I like them both however you guys are right; you can only take the NEC into the exam.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> I like them both however you guys are right; you can only take the NEC into the exam.


 

That would vary from locality to locality


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm already a JW. I'm just looking to improve my understanding of the code.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know the best place to buy a handbook? I checked around and it's looking like it will run me about $140+.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy a handbook? I checked around and it's looking like it will run me about $140+.


 
You can buy used from amazon if you're not picky


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bruce6670 said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy a handbook? I checked around and it's looking like it will run me about $140+.



That's about right.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You can buy used from amazon if you're not picky


I think I saw some 2008's on there. If I'm going to spend the money, I'd rather be up to date I guess.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> I think I saw some 2008's on there. If I'm going to spend the money, I'd rather be up to date I guess.


 

I'd rather have the code book my locality was inspecting under. That's why I don't even own a 2008 or 11 yet:thumbsup:


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'd rather have the code book my locality was inspecting under. That's why I don't even own a 2008 or 11 yet:thumbsup:


Man, now I have more to consider. The 2008's are about the same price. I do have my 2008 codebook still.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> Man, now I have more to consider. The 2008's are about the same price. I do have my 2008 codebook still.


 
If you already have the 2008 code book, I would probably get the 11 hand book. I feel like I wouldn't want two versions of the 08 at the same time.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'd rather have the code book my locality was inspecting under. That's why I don't even own a 2008 or 11 yet:thumbsup:


I like to be informed of the updates so when that time comes I'm not left in the dark.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

bruce6670 said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy a handbook? I checked around and it's looking like it will run me about $140+.


Keep an eye on Ebay.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

bruce6670 said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the NEC handbook and the Illustrated code book ? I'm looking for something to make it easier to understand what the code book is trying to say.
> 
> Thanks.


For 2008 they only had the handbook in my office. At first I didn't like it at all. But then after I started using it, I got to like it more and more. Now I'm hooked. I'd always take the handbook hands down  Take the code book to the exam but when you want to understand what the code means, the handbook is full of excellent answers.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Shorty Circuit said:


> For 2008 they only had the handbook in my office. At first I didn't like it at all. But then after I started using it, I got to like it more and more. Now I'm hooked. I'd always take the handbook hands down  Take the code book to the exam but when you want to understand what the code means, the handbook is full of excellent answers.


I'm gonna order a 2011 handbook. Sounds like it's worth the extra couple bucks.


----------

